# Is my son ever going to lose a tooth !!



## Ann-Marie

My son has just turned 6, but hasn't got even a slightly wobbly tooth yet. I notice all his school freinds have new teeth through already. Is this normal??


----------



## doctordeesmrs

My step daughter will be 7 next month and only started losing her teeth in January. They all seemed to go at once lol. So there is still plenty of time for him.


----------



## Ann-Marie

doctordeesmrs said:


> My step daughter will be 7 next month and only started losing her teeth in January. They all seemed to go at once lol. So there is still plenty of time for him.


Thanks !! I was starting to think there was something not right !! Good to know :hug:


----------



## masi

I'm glad you've put that cause my sons 6 and half, and he hasn't even got any wobblies yet. He's getting quite upset about it, because he wants some money from tooth fairy.


----------



## elles28

My little girl was the opposite she turned 5 in February & 2 of her bottom teeth fell out soon after that she was the first in her class to lose a tooth & I took her to the dentist coz I was worried it was too early (my son was 7 when he lost his 1st) but the dentist said they lose them anytime as soon as ready they will fall out!


----------



## leeanne

My daughter lost her bottom ones last summer when she was 5 1/2. I always thought the top ones were to come out shortly after. Almost a year later and her top ones are still not loose. Quite strange, really.


----------



## kookie

my sons 7 and just started losing his so its normal


----------



## claire1978

Hi,

My son is nearly 6 1/2 and hasnt lost any yet either but then he was late in getting teeth (around a year old, same as me when I was a baby apparently)

My son has his two bottom adult teeth growing behind his milk teeth but its fine and very common, he went to the dentist yesterday, he was very pleased with his teeth


----------



## fifi83

My son is 6 and half, he has had a wobbly tooth for about 7 weeks and today i reckon it should come out :), but i was really worried too all his friends have lost front teeth, this is a bottom one and his second tooth is half way throw. he has no others that are wobbly. I asked my dentist at one point and she said its fine.


----------



## seosage

It's probably a good thing for your son anyway ... My daughter just had her 6th birthday and she tells me that the tooth fairy rates go up when its your birthday :) (such sneaky moves already for a 6 year old!) - and that it should now leave a pound per tooth.

(also she's only lost 2 teeth so far and they were recent)


----------



## Ann-Marie

seosage said:


> It's probably a good thing for your son anyway ... My daughter just had her 6th birthday and she tells me that the tooth fairy rates go up when its your birthday :) (such sneaky moves already for a 6 year old!) - and that it should now leave a pound per tooth.
> 
> (also she's only lost 2 teeth so far and they were recent)

:rofl: Sounds like a lady in the know :rofl:

Try explaining to her that we're about to hit a recession and the value of enamel is dropping :rofl:

He still hasn't even got a wobbler, although he is complaining that the bottom front ones are hurting when he bites into something hard ?? Could this be a sign that they are getting ready to come out ??


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Well my daughter will be 6 in July and she has no sign of wobbly teeth yet!
But I am quite pleased, because she is going to freak out when one starts to wobble, she is already worrying about it and is scared of the tooth fairy. I have had to say that I will put her teeth under my pillow for the tooth fairy just to keep her calm. She was the same about Father Christmas!
She didnt like the thought of a stranger being in the house.
I can understand that actually, it doesnt really make sense does it! We wouldnt allow any other stranger to wander in our house the rest of the year. I keep reminding her that father christmas is special and kind and caring, and that he is magical. I think she is starting to get it now.
xxx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Lewis has been complaining of pain in his bottom fornt teeth... then today he showed me it wobbles !!! :happydance:
And Then !! I had a look, and the new tooth is already up behind it... is this normal ??


----------



## sabby52

Very normal I am a Dental Nurse so I think I know what I am talking about !!!! lol The longer they keep their baby teeth the better for the big teeth.
Hope this puts your mind to rest.


----------



## leeanne

My daughter lost her two bottom teeth last year at 5 1/2. Her adult teeth were growing right behind them and all is fine and they are straight.

Well, now one of her top teeth are loose....a year later. :)


----------



## Ann-Marie

sabby52 said:


> Very normal I am a Dental Nurse so I think I know what I am talking about !!!! lol The longer they keep their baby teeth the better for the big teeth.
> Hope this puts your mind to rest.

Thanks !!! :D
That's really reassuring. 

Thanks for the add too !! :hug:


----------



## JeansMommy

Ann-Marie said:


> My son has just turned 6, but hasn't got even a slightly wobbly tooth yet. I notice all his school freinds have new teeth through already. Is this normal??

My son is now 7-1/2, and he didn't lose his first tooth until right before his 7th birthday. His teeth came in later than most babies too, but the dentist didn't seem to concerned. In the past 4 months, he has lost 4 teeth!


----------



## VanWest

I didnt loose any teeth til I was 8


----------



## leeanne

Since my last post my daughter now has 4 loose teeth. The two uppers and two on either side of the bottom teeth.

Looks like she will go back to school toothless this year. LOL


----------



## Ann-Marie

HA !!!!!
We went to see my Grandma for a couple of days over the weekend.... Lewis lost his tooth on Monday afternoon... with a little help from me :D He doesn't have a proper gap though, as the one behind it has grown quit alot.

Congrats Leeanne on your little ladies lost teeth too :D :happydance:


----------



## diva4180

My son turned 6 this summer too and still has no loose teeth, although he also complains of his teeth hurting when he bites into something. Hope that means something is starting!

He also is one of the last in his class to have teeth to lose. I'm so glad he's not the only one! Thanks for the reassurance ladies :)


----------



## Ann-Marie

Lewis was complaining of sore teeth a couple of weeks before he lost this one :D


----------

